# Get me a Tissue



## Mega Wolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok, we got a thread going of movies that made you laugh, now how about movies that made you cry?

List any and all movies that got you crying in the theaters/your home. And post what was in the movie that made you cry (if you can remember)


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 1, 2007)

Moulin Rouge, The Lion King, RENT, the damn funeral scene in Daredevil, etc etc

I cry at a lot of movies, mostly funeral/death scenes drive me nuts :V (assuming the deaths are not supposed to be comedic or whatever)


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 1, 2007)

Pomander said:
			
		

> _What Dreams May Come_ makes me bawl like a baby every time. Not sure why, especially since I rarely cry, but holy hell. And it's the whole thing, too! Not just a specific part. D:



I didn't cry but I was moved by it. Esspecially when he told them to leave, he was staying.

The only movie I have ever cried to was Forrest Gump when he found out the kid was his.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 1, 2007)

Dog of Flanders, Millennium Actress, Old Yeller, Where the Red Fern Grows, Grave of the Fireflies

Ultraviolet - only because I wanted my money back, even though it was a bootleg.


----------



## youkai-hime (Mar 1, 2007)

Ararat, Beloved,Grave of the Fireflies, What Dreams May Come
Asoka and... Click
:< i had a cry-hate-love thing with all of those movies


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 1, 2007)

Some parts of _V for Vendetta_ actually made me tear up. Not many films manage to do that.

/Yes, that is my all-time favorite film so far.


----------



## Option7 (Mar 1, 2007)

The only film that ever nearly made me cry was My Dog Skip. I forget how old I was but it was some time ago. The part when the guy twats the dog with the spade was horrible.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh my God, GETTYSBURG.

That scene where Colonel J. Lawrence Chamberlain (Jeff Daniels) charges down Little Round Top with his Maine regiment sends me into absolute bawling every time I see it.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Oddly enough, there are many moments in movies that have drawn tears from me, for I have a soul and am not made of stone. :b

One that comes to mind was the end of the movie 'The Lost Battalion' (The new version), because they went through such hell for no reward, did it with honor, and even their CO refused special treatment in order to stay with the men he had been fighting along side for the last several days.


----------



## blueroo (Mar 2, 2007)

Just last night, Stranger than Fiction.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 2, 2007)

Forrest Gump... every time.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 2, 2007)

I LOVE Stranger Than Fiction. <3<3<3 

Also, I cry at the end of the 4th Harry Potter movie when Cedric dies....I don't particularly care for Cedric, but I cry whenever his dad comes down to his body. Just the parent losing an only child...I know, I'm a loser.


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 2, 2007)

If theres a sad part in a movie, I'll definatly cry. I cried watching The Lion King, Independance Day (Part where the presidents wife dies and he has to tell his daughter), Forrest Gump and Armaggedon. That's just naming a few. ^^


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Lets see, what else for me?

Oh yeh, the scene in Titanic when the band is playing and it shows the various people going down with the ship, like the mother tucking her children into bed, and the old couple on the bed holding each other as water rushes in....

...I may have cried during those parts, but my god did I laugh and cheer when DeCaprio's character died... man that got me a lot of dirty looks in the theater. o.o


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> Lets see, what else for me?
> 
> Oh yeh, the scene in Titanic when the band is playing and it shows the various people going down with the ship, like the mother tucking her children into bed, and the old couple on the bed holding each other as water rushes in....
> 
> ...I may have cried during those parts, but my god did I laugh and cheer when DeCaprio's character died... man that got me a lot of dirty looks in the theater. o.o



I acctually went and saw that movie in the theater. I cried at those parts, but almost lost it when Leo died, but then began laughing to myself when I heard everyone else crying. After he was dead and gone I did cry, because of how sad (can't think of her name) was.
The part with the old couple reminded me off my grandmother dying in March.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 6, 2007)

'Watership Down' chokes me up pretty good at the end. Also, Chris Wedge did a 7-minute animated film called 'Bunny' that made me mist up quite a bit. I guess rabbits make me cry.


----------



## The LP (Mar 6, 2007)

I was such a baby in "Midnight Cowboy". xD No, really.  It was sad. ("I'm walkin' here!  _I'm walkin'_ here!" <----You know...that movie?)

And the scene in Titanic with the...the -sniff-...the poor Irish family.  G-WAAAAH!


----------



## seby29 (Mar 8, 2007)

Titanic, Forrest Gump and the Holiday!


----------



## InvaderLilly (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't cry easily, but RENT made me tear up. Of course, the musical version was sadder than the movie version IMO.


----------



## Aikon (Mar 19, 2007)

Lion King made me cry when I was like 14.  Movies don't really make me cry, though I did feel bad at the end of The Green Mile.


----------



## Merilon (Mar 21, 2007)

Let me start with the most depressing one of all in my opinion:

*Bridge To Terabithia*

Ok, so my brother, and mostly my Father, are a very happy, look at the happy side of life kinda people, and after they saw this movie, they didn't even talk at all the rest of the day and never really smiled the next two days after they saw this movie.

I cried a lot... Very, very good movie, those who haven't seen it, should.


*Digimon*

I know this is not a movie... but I just wanted to say that I find it depressing and made me cry, and still does whenever I think back on it...

*Bladerunner*

I cried at the end... very good and very sad movie, but it does address a very good question. The movie is based on the book "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep" by Philip K. Dick.

*Final Fantasy: Spirit Within*

Great movie, Very Sad ending.

Thats all for now.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 21, 2007)

a walk to rember, and both the bambie moviesthe lion king also made me tear up when mofasa dies its so sad


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone here seen 'Pan's Labrynth'? I dont know why but every movie I've seen come out of Mexico seems to be depressing as all hell.


----------



## Magica (Mar 21, 2007)

Titanic, Grave of the Fireflies, King Kong (the new one), E.T., The Green Mile (at the end),


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 21, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> Anyone here seen 'Pan's Labrynth'? I dont know why but every movie I've seen come out of Mexico seems to be depressing as all hell.



Yeah I've seen it, it is sad but sweet at the same time.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 2, 2007)

I've seen Pan's Labyrinth as well, and I thought that it was quite an interesting tale.  Like one review said, it's a fairy tale for adults.  Didn't make me cry, though.

The ones that made me get teary-eyed included Titanic (at the end when Rose kept telling Jack "Come back! There's a boat! Come back! I won't let go.")

I haven't seen the movie version of "Rent," but I did see the stage version in New York four years ago, and the one song that brought me to tears was the reprise of "I'll Cover You" when Angel dies.

The ending of "The Truman Show" after the sailboat crashes into the wall and Truman hits the wall with his hands and body, and then begins to cry (with the beautiful slow score in the background).

The ending to "The Joy Luck Club" when one of the daughters meet the two women at a ship dock after they got off the boat and they all cry (I think; haven't seen the movie in a while.)


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 3, 2007)

Brokeback Mountain mad me sob like a baby for, maybe, the last third of the movie? Man oh man that was sad. It was really good, I want to watch it again but I'm afraid of feeling that much emotion again  

If it as a tragic love being torn apart, I'll cry. I cried at the end of Moulin Rouge, when he is holding her and crying (men crying makes me cry too, it sems so much more heart breaking for some reason) City of Angels made me cry. A walk to remember made cry a little bit. 

Ahhhh, that's all I can think of for now, I'm sure there are more.


----------



## Esplender (Jun 6, 2007)

Big Fish. Man, did my friends make fun of me after.


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 6, 2007)

Fearless.  Fearless made me cry at the end.  

Like another user posted, Grave of the Fireflies could make anyone cry.  

Pursuit of Happyness is another movie that I cried at the end of, but it was more happy tears than sad ones.  

Oh, there are many others over the ages.


----------



## Starburst (Jun 6, 2007)

RENT's the only movie I can think of right now that actually made me cry.  There seems to be another one I've watched recently that I can't remember the name of...

Edit:  Donnie Darko.


----------

